# Good cage for 2 males or three females?



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I've been looking at getting another cage since I will be getting two young males (about four to six weeks) in mid October. Right now I have three females in a Martin's R-680 and it is great, though maybe a tad small for the adventurous girls.

Anyways, I've been drooling over this cage. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4191242 My question is, if I were to get it, would it be better for two very young males throughout their lives or for my current three females? Or would there be a better cage I could get for either? I MAY be able to get a Critter Nation (double unit), but man that would take up so much room and money... I'd rather not spend more than $200. I don't want to get a cage for baby boys only to have to get a new one when they get big, nor do I want to get a cage that wouldn't be good for babies...

I've also been looking at this cage since I decided I wanted to get rats (several years ago): http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4470997&lmdn=Pet+Type The dimensions are wrong on the site. It's actually 28.5in L x 17.5in W x 31.5in H. Would this work for my girls or new boys? I'm aware of the plastic shelve issues and would either replace or cover them. 

I use fleece with my girls and I'd like to use it with the boys as well... so I need a cage that would work well with that... unless the boys will be too messy for fleece...? I had to stop using bedding because it was getting all over the house, so now I have fleece and Yesterday's News in a litter pan.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, the first cage has 10 square feet (5 rats max) and the second one has 8 square feet (4 rats max). But you have to remember for the same price, or cheaper, then the first cage a Single critter nation has 12 square feet, and no bottom wire floor. So the second one out of those would be a better deal. Why don't you see if you can get an Upgrade for your R-680, a lot of people do it (it might be a different cage though, i'm not familiar with their R-something something numbers....) by just ordering an extension (a cage without a floor/pan) and connect them. Why not also use a martin cage if you can for your new boys?

As for fleece, my boys aren't destructive. Though they prefer to lay on their wire shelves since it's cooler (my room gets hot sometimes) so it would be worth maybe also buying some tiles and bricks. I also use Yesterday's news and it works just fine. I don't notice much mess from my boys.


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

Two of my boys are neat and used the litter box....Smeagol, however, would perch on the edge of the litter box and poop outside of it. He's the bad rat . Hopefully you have a bit more luck than I did with litterbox training. Also, the ALT cage does not necessarily lend itself to liners on the bottom. I tried towels and found no real way to weight it down. I imagine bricks could work if you have them around. You could try a pillowcase style liner or a heavier liner that doesn't want to bunch up. 

Also, I haven't really had issues with pee shelves as long as I wipe it up at least once a day. I have had the cage for over a month now and I haven't noticed any signs of the plastic holding odors either. It's a good cage, comes some accessories, and folds up and out of the way if you ever stop using it. The Super Pet Exotics cage, however, is cheaper now on Amazon so I'd recommend that as they are virtually the same.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't really want to get another Martin's cage (even though I love the one I have) because they're pretty pricey and... well, the one I have it stinkin' huge. I want a cage with a smaller footprint, like the All Living Things cage which is less wide and long, but quite a bit taller. I really really love my Martin's Cage, but certain aspects of it are a pain, so I kinda want a cage with different flaws... no cage is perfect, lol. Then again, maybe it would be easier when cleaning time comes to do the exact some thing with both... However, I don't want another three rat cage. I want one that will fit four at least and Martin's Cages cost more than the All Living Things cage for four rats.

Pixxie, I've really wanted the Super Pet Exotics but it is a tad bit too wide and long... I do really like it, so if I can make it fit, it is definitely an option. I have to do some measurements.

By the way, the first cage I linked to is out of the question now. I can't have one that is only on a stand. It has to fit on a table or desk. I can't have it too close to the floor because of my evil poodle, lol.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

The Petco rat manor, which is on sale apparently now, is a little narrower and shorter length-wise and is about the same price. It's also all metal. People seem to really like it, so maybe that would be a better option? And it isn't on a stand, so you can keep it away from the evil poodle 8): http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx?Ntt=rat%20manor&OneResultRedirect=1


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I was looking at the Rat Manor, but it only holds three rats and I want one that'll work for at least four. I know I'm really limiting myself because I want tall rather than wide and long, but... I'm just very short on space but I want to make sure I have enough room for more rats, just in case. I should have enough room for a bigger cage, but if I can get tall without having a bigger footprint, that's what I'm getting.

My dad wants to make a cage for me, but he wants to make a grotto and I don't like those because of the whole wood thing... Anyone have an suggestions of a different cage that wouldn't be too hard to make before the 17th? That's when I'm getting my boys, Gus-Gus and Bartok. ^_^ I just hope they don't cause allergies for my family. So far my girls haven't been a problem... Even my sister, who's respiratory system is _very _compromised, hasn't had a problem.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

They have a lot of those big tall bird cages that are really skinny at those dollar shops. I got one and turned it into a rat cage. My boys love climbing in it


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd love to get a bird cage! I'm in Texas and I don't think our Dollar Stores sell them, but every time I go to a pet store, I look at the bird cages. Any recommendations? 

So far I've found something wrong with each cage I thought might be good for rats, like wire spacing. I think my girls would love a nice tall cage for them to climb and my R-680 would probably be good for lazy boys. XD Plus, I think the wire spacing for the R-680 would be PERFECT for my new little babies and I don't really trust those long vertical or horizontal wires for such teeny tiny ratties... I'm paranoid.

Thanks for reminding me about bird cages! In my flurry searching for a new cage, I had forgotten about bird cages! Silly me, haha. I think these rats are causing me to lose my mind...


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

For DIY cages, there is an option. It might cost more then a grotto and take longer to make too, but it should work.

If you have a tractor supply by you get their 1 inch by 1/2 inch Cage wire. here in Austin its $20 for 30 inches by 10 ft. Zipties (J clips and a J clip plier might also work very well and make it last longer) and wire. Design the cage that you want. Cut out the wire in panels and connect it together with the Zipties and/or J clips. Cut out the section for the doors and using the Wire you can make the Latch (you might need to make 2 latches per cage) and can use either the wire or zipties for the hinges.

If you search how to make a DIY wire rabbit cage just take that and DIY sugar glider cages and modify it for rats. The cage I designed would cost about $120 to make, maybe a bit more. It was 30 inches by 30 inches by 5 ft tall, so 15 rats if you do the math. you could probably make it 24 inches by 18 inches by how ever many feet tall, or 2 ft by 2 ft wide.

Why don't you get the boys neutered? and just make one large cage that way it can be Wide, long, And tall. Rats might like to climb but I know my boys and most rats also love to run. Then you'll just have to make a temp cage, which can be a modified bird cage or modified plastic tub cage in till they get neutered and while they recover.

For bird cages the Petco Flinch Flight cage can hold 2 rats max, but its 40 inches long so you might not like it. Other then that all of their other cages are way too over priced, especially when you add in modifications. Search craigslist, here there are at lease a million bird cages for sale.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow, I think my dad would love to try to make that cage, LightningWolf! I'll send him that info and see if he wants to try that. He loves making things, lol.

I can't get them neutered. Neuters costs $150 each and spays are $200. If they end up with behavioral issues, I'll neuter them, but I'm not spending all my money on unnecessary neuters, especially when it's a risk to them anyways. Neutering or spaying would drain the last of my savings, so if something really bad happened, I'd be out of money... 

My parents might pay for the cage (or make it), though, so it's less expensive to keep them in separate cages. Will there be an issue keeping intact males and females in the same room? Their cages won't be touching or anything, but will the scent bother them?

I'll definitely keep an eye out for good bird cages on Craigslist.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, it's entirely possible to make a grotto with metal shelving instead of wood. Sheet metal would cost more, and it'd need to be welded, but it's doable.

You can also put seals on wood that will prevent it from soaking up nastiness.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

*FallDeere *Where in Texas are you located (If I may ask)? I have this cage http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753352 that my 4 boys have outgrown. I've been looking for a good home to give it to. If you're in the Dallas area and you're interested you can have it. It's worked amazing for my 3 boys for about 7 months, I just decided it was time to move on and expand. It's missing the wheel, 1 shelf, and hammock- But It's a great cage. Very similar to the second one you mentioned. 
If you're not interested, the first cage you mentioned is great too. It's just like a single level critter nation cage, and works perfect for 2-3 rats. Good luck!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm near Dallas, actually... and I do love that cage... Do you want to PM me so we can see if we can work something out?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Males next to females won't bother them. When I first got rats I asked a few breeders about that and they told me that it doesn't affect rats in any way.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I should be getting my boys on the 18th! Yay!

Anyways, my dad is going to attempt to build a cage, but if that doesn't work out (or if he can't get it done in time), I'll be getting this one. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4470997&lmdn=Pet+Type Will the bar spacing be okay for four week old babies or should I keep the babies in my r-680 and put my girls in the new one? My girls aren't full grown either, but I'm pretty sure the youngest is at least two months old, though probably closer to three or four, and the spacing for the R-680 is really good for tiny heads. I think even a mouse would have to try really really hard to get out of this cage.

The breeder just sent me a picture of Gus-Gus and Bartok (the names of my new boys)! They're so stinkin' cute and I'm so stinkin' excited!


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

I have that cage. It has 1/2 bar spacing and the bars don't flex, so I highly doubt that even youngsters could get out. Just watch for any signs of chewing the pan and you'll be fine.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I just got the new cage today. =D 

The bars are actually _very _bendable. =/ There was one spot that had been completely bent apart. I was able to bend it back, but I'm not sure I'd trust this cage with itty bitty boys. I'm going to put Silver in it for a while and see if she finds any way to escape. If it's there, she'll find it and I'll be able to fix it.  That's how I've tested my two current cages plus a cage I had to return because Silver found a broken bar. XD

Assuming I can insure Silver and my other girls can't get out (Once Silver completes her cage testing), I'm probably going to put them in my new cage and the boys in my Martin's Cage. I think they'll enjoy the height of this one. I wish I had enough room for another Martin's cage, though.  I never realized how awesome it was until now... Sadly, it is far too wide to fit on the table. Once my dad can make a cage, though, he'll be able to make one nearly as good. ^_^

Chewing won't be too much of an issue with the girls, I think. None of them are what I would consider big chewers (and trust me, I've seen a _big chewer_... bars, fleece, fingers, etc...) and the boys will be in a super thick Martin's pan. They'd have to be _dedicated _to chew through that... I'll be keeping a _close eye_ on all of them, nonetheless. 
-paranoid new rat momma-

Thanks for all y'all's help! ;D


----------

